

Show HN: With great power comes great responsibility - Skywing
https://gist.github.com/1037209
This is for turntable.fm. I can't be the only one who has tried, because I've been beaten a few times by other "clickers." :)
======
Skywing
I can't be the only one who has tried this because I have been beaten a few
times while using it. I usually get a dj spot in the largest channels on
turntable.fm pretty quickly, though. If only I knew what dubstep was then
maybe I'd have some dj points. :)

